
Johns Hopkins Coronavirus COVID-19 Dashboard - airstrike
https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6
======
airstrike
I don't know about you, but the way I see it, the mortality rate is actually
3129 deaths / (3129 deaths + 41875 recoveries) = 7.0%

